# My first attempt



## albuilder (Jan 31, 2012)

First try at a box from my router table. Spalded maple, walnut, and white oak. What do you think?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Al, Welcome to the Router Forums! Your posted photo looks very nice! If my wife ever thinks I could build something that nice she would keep me in the basement 24/7. That is a beautiful piece of workmanship! That is a fantastic piece to be treasured for many years. I hope it forever resides with someone that has an appreciation for the skill level required to build such a project! Keep-up the good work, Thanks for sharing that and Happy New Year!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

albuilder said:


> First try at a box from my router table. Spalded maple, walnut, and white oak. What do you think?


What do I think? I think it is just excellent. I have been thinking about trying some box building but my ideas for a first attempt pale in comparison to what you have accomplished. I'm going to have to set my sights a little higher. Cheers for the New Year!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

What do I think? I think it's awesome! That's some beautiful spalt on that maple top. And, ya can't go wrong with white oak and walnut. Gorgeous box, Al. Keep it up.


----------



## Mengtian (Nov 27, 2012)

That is really super nice. I am planning on making Keepsake boxes for all the woman folk in the family for Mother's day.


----------



## albuilder (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments. I have to flock the inside yet, thinking of Cardinal red flocking. That's kinda funny to say. LOL.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very good craftsmanship and the box looks very nice.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice looking box.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I am envious. I can only hope that my first attempt turns out half as well as yours. Beautiful job.


----------



## Marvingee (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the best facets of woodwoorking is the satisfaction of accomplishment and productivity. You have easily attained both with your workmanship.
Well done --- you've raised my own expectations.

Stay well,
Marvin


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful box, Al. Excellent work!


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job Al.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good on this one Al!!  Very nice all around....

when you flock, If using real flock, not the PSA stuff, tape off the sides real good, and let the stuff dry 24hrs...you'll end up with real nice lines..

again, very nice job!!


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Very good looking box. Miters and box joints are perfect. Keep up the good work and be sure to post pictures.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Impressive project for a first timer! Great design, choice of wood and finish. Can't wait for more. Keep it up!

__________________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Maverick70 (Jan 13, 2013)

Very Nice! I have just completed a box with rabbited ends, does not compare anything to your masterpiece.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

What is there not to like, its beautiful. You have a gift for working with wood.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

albuilder said:


> First try at a box from my router table. Spalded maple, walnut, and white oak. What do you think?


hard to buy into 1st try...
that is well done...


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Your box is totally amazing. Great choices of wood. How come I missed this project of yours.


----------



## Britsmom97 (Jan 27, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Could you let me know the dimensions? Its hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

I like. Owned several routers for a while now and still waiting to make something this nice.


----------



## albuilder (Jan 31, 2012)

Britsmom97 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! Could you let me know the dimensions? Its hard to tell from the pics.


It is about 12"x12"x6".

Thanks.


----------

